# weekend cook



## chris1237 (Mar 27, 2006)

did a few butts and a brisket

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... 0ykat&Ux=1

Chris


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2006)

Good looking food Chris.  Good job.  =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 28, 2006)

Great job Chris, I can taste it!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks like time well spent ! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2006)

Great looking food Chris!!!  Looks like you're really loving your Gator!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice Chris! As soon as I empty my freezer of all of the old "Q", I'm gonna do me a brisket.


----------



## john pen (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice Chris...My only question is what is that Folgers thing and how it relates to the cook..Is that like an imported whiskey ? I thought we had to drink alcohol when we cook ?


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Nice Chris...My only question is what is that Folgers thing and how it relates to the cook..Is that like an imported whiskey ? I thought we had to drink alcohol when we cook ?



The folgers is to help keep me going. To young to be drinking whiskey.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard such a thing!  [-X


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 28, 2006)

Larry only 15. I started BBQing when I was 13. When I first started I was using the silver smoker



After a few years of saving my money and loan from my parents, which I have been working for my dad almost every Saturday to help pay off. I was able to get the Gator that I have been using for almost a month.



here is a picture of me on Sunday after spending all night by the pit doing the butts and a brisket.

Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2006)

Bad Larry, bad Larry! Nice job Chris, I'll bet your parents are glad they lent you the money for that pit! Do your folks Q at all? What made you get start at a young age?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Larry only 15. I started BBQing when I was 13. When I first started I was using the silver smoker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW Chris!!!  Bravo buddy! That's awesome!  Now you gotta save up some money for something to pull that Gator around town to your catering jobs!!   You're repaying the debt to the folks with good Q!  They'll be paying you for it before long!  Nice to see young guys with you Q'ing, you're the future of Q!


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Bad Larry, bad Larry! Nice job Chris, I'll bet your parents are glad they lent you the money for that pit! Do your folks Q at all? What made you get start at a young age?



My parents dont Q. My dad grilled on a gasser from time to time but that is about it. I got into it after seeing it on the food network and figured it might be fun so then I got the silver that I used for almost 2 years. I always loved to cook from when I was very young so I think that was on of the reasons I have enjoyed it so much.

Chris


----------



## Finney (Mar 28, 2006)

Punk Kid............






just kidding, Good Job. =D>


----------



## john pen (Mar 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Nice Chris...My only question is what is that Folgers thing and how it relates to the cook..Is that like an imported whiskey ? I thought we had to drink alcohol when we cook ?



My bad Chris..Well nice job..I bet your folks are proud of you..and lucky to get all that good food !


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Try a little Whiskey :!: 
No one will know :!: 
You did an awesome job Chris =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Try a little Whiskey :!:
> No one will know :!:
> You did an awesome job Chris =D>



Hey Chris, just ignore him. That's probably how he got started.


----------



## john pen (Mar 29, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyones got to start somewhere...


----------

